# What not to bother bringing.



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi All

I move over with my young family next week. We are starting to plan on what we will bring/ship. Any advice on things not to bring - thinking more on the electrical side, but any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a little hard to answer. I guess it depends on how much stuff you have, and how much space you will have in Dubai. I don't think there is a reason not to bring electrical things as everything works on the same voltage and wattage as the UK. If you may use it, why not bring it? Otherwise you may have to buy it again


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't bring Electric Blanket !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bring one light jacket and that is it for jackets, if you are just bringing your suitcases. Otherwise, ship over more but dont expect to use them very much.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Bring one light jacket and that is it for jackets, if you are just bringing your suitcases. Otherwise, ship over more but dont expect to use them very much.


I would say that you do need a couple of jumpers. It gets chilly in the evenings Dec/Jan.

otherwise, most things are available in Dubai, albeit often at higher prices.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I would say that you do need a couple of jumpers. It gets chilly in the evenings Dec/Jan.
> 
> otherwise, most things are available in Dubai, albeit often at higher prices.
> 
> -


On the subject on jumpers, I would also say to bring some jumpers that are also suitable for work. The A/C is set so low in most offices and malls, that it actually feels like you are in the North pole!

Re electricals, if you are going to use it at any point whilst in the UAE, then bring it. No point buying new ones if you already have what you need.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I would say that you do need a couple of jumpers. It gets chilly in the evenings Dec/Jan.
> 
> otherwise, most things are available in Dubai, albeit often at higher prices.
> 
> -


What is a jumper?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is a jumper?


 A sweater


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A sweater


Never would have got that from the word jumper... I had thoughts of those awful one piece outfits women wear


----------



## nonicek (Nov 15, 2010)

*Question from a newbie to Dubai*



Jynxgirl said:


> Bring one light jacket and that is it for jackets, if you are just bringing your suitcases. Otherwise, ship over more but dont expect to use them very much.


hi, 

I am looking into moving to Dubai...why exactly do you hate that place, and what could you tell me about the way women are treated in UAE?

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

nonicek said:


> hi,
> 
> I am looking into moving to Dubai...why exactly do you hate that place, and what could you tell me about the way women are treated in UAE?
> 
> Thanks.


Search is your friend. Search for left turn and should come up with the thread from my initial five month take on the place. This place isnt for everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Never would have got that from the word jumper... I had thoughts of those awful one piece outfits women wear


No, those are called pinafores


----------



## Island1003 (Nov 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Never would have got that from the word jumper... I had thoughts of those awful one piece outfits women wear


I too would have never gotten sweater from jumper, glad you asked. LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to ask or one shall not learn  Even if they give you the dumb american look. I am used to it by now. 


:focus:

I would strongly suggest purchasing electronical items you may want. If you have an incling that you are going to want it, buy it there. It is probly going to cost quite a bit less.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

OMG I thought the same. I thought jumpers are overalls. 




Jynxgirl said:


> Never would have got that from the word jumper... I had thoughts of those awful one piece outfits women wear


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

the in-laws..


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I have not found any 'simple' stuff here. My skin is not great with the heavily perfumed moisterisors they sell here and haven't found 'simple' here so far so bring that if you use it. I've just have a truck load brought in from a visitor and what a relief! Take advise on bringing electrical stuff but balance it against the shipping cost, might not be worth it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> I have not found any 'simple' stuff here. My skin is not great with the heavily perfumed moisterisors they sell here and haven't found 'simple' here so far so bring that if you use it. I've just have a truck load brought in from a visitor and what a relief! Take advise on bringing electrical stuff but balance it against the shipping cost, might not be worth it.


Have you looked in Boots? They have both the Simple range and their own brand unperfumed range.
-


----------

